# computer issues



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 12, 2009)

windows xp home edition i for some reason lost my calculator paint program word pad etc. today how do i retrieve these 

im also thinking on upgrading to a new pc here in a few months may just keep using this one i always have my laptop i can use as a backup 

takecare all 

calvin


----------



## supersammy (Mar 12, 2009)

You might have bigger problems, but you can reinstall them by going to start..control panel..add/remove programs..Add Remove Windows Components..Accessories and Utilities. You should also run a check disk and defrag.

Good luck


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 13, 2009)

There is lots of freeware out there that will replace these programs with more functionality.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 17, 2009)

Do NOT re-install until you try finding the programs. It can cause big problems.

The programs are probably still there. It is easy to highlight icons to "applications" (programs) and accidentally hit the delete button. The program is still there, but the icon is gone.

Do a search in explorer for "mspaint", and see if it doesn't show up. Or you could do a "Run, command' then type "mspaint". See if the program doesn't start up.

If it does run, then you need to find all the programs and put up icons again for ease of use.

I could tell you more, but I have to go home.


----------

